
Tell HN: Transfer.sh will shut down on November 30 - app4soft
Developer of Transfer.sh, file sharing service with command line interface, claimed that site (as service) will shutdown 30th of November 2018:<p>&gt; <i>transfer.sh will shutdown 30th of November 2018</i><p>&gt; <i>After running transfer.sh for 4 years, it has to come to an end. I started this project, because I needed something quick and simple to share files between from the command line. Now it has grown out of control, with millions of files being shared each month, and no longer sustainable and affordable to keep it running for free. From day one the code has been opensource, of which you can run your own instance. Special thanks to Andrea Spacca for maintaining the opensource version, the amazing community for all efforts, the patrons for all support and to Gopher for being you.</i><p>&gt; <i>So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish.</i><p>&gt; <i>Remco Verhoef.</i><p>This message now placed on homepage[0,1,2] and all other subpages.<p>R.I.P.<p><pre><code>  $ curl --upload-file .&#x2F;hello.txt https:&#x2F;&#x2F;transfer.sh&#x2F;hello.txt
</code></pre>
P.S.: Source code hosted on GitHub.[3]<p>[0] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;13GEUoA.png<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;transfer.sh<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.archive.org&#x2F;web&#x2F;20181027144208&#x2F;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;transfer.sh&#x2F;<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;dutchcoders&#x2F;transfer.sh
======
app4soft
Here[0] is first discussion on HN where this service discussed when it
launched.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8387312](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8387312)

